# Minimap: Theoretische Frage zur Umsetzung



## Anfänger2011 (26. Dez 2014)

Hi und frohe Weihnachten! 

Ich arbeite gerade an einem 2D-Rollenspiel. Bis jetzt läufts auch gut. Jetzt wollte ich aber oben in einem der Bildschirmecken eine Minimap, die den Spieler und die Umgebung zeigt, einbauen. Also so wie bei diesem Bild zum Beispiel:

http://wow.gamona.de/wp-content/gallery/patch-4-3/wow_7th_anniversary_01.jpg

Mein Frage ist nun ob ihr vielleicht Vorschläge zur Umsetzung für mich habt. Damit sind jetzt keine Codebeispiele gemeint, sondern wirklich nur das logische Vorgehen.

LG und schon mal DANKE für eure Hilfe


----------



## Gucky (26. Dez 2014)

Genauso, wie die Große nur eben weniger detailliert.


----------



## Anfänger2011 (26. Dez 2014)

Ja stimmt ... hätte man eigentlich im nachhinein auch selber wissen können 
Vielen DANK für deine Antwort und Liebe Grüße.


----------

